# UFC Boss Says Condit waiting for St. Pierre.



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> UFC boss says Condit waiting for St-Pierre but was willing to face Diaz prior to failed test
> by John Morgan on Feb 14, 2012 at 9:00 pm ET
> OMAHA, Neb. – Wednesday night's UFC on FUEL TV 1 main event has big implications in the UFC's welterweight division, but don't expect either Diego Sanchez or Jake Ellenberger to be scheduling a fight with UFC interim champ Carlos Condit anytime soon.
> 
> ...


I have to admit I find that extremely disappointing. I thought the whole point of having an interim champion is to make sure the division isn't stalled for long periods of time due to the champion being unable to fight. Why does possible contenders have to wait a year for their turn?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

They should get an interim interim champion match going.


----------



## Corey Inn (Aug 15, 2011)

I would not be surprised at all if a week before the fight Condit got hit by a car driven by Oprah and then had to fight the pope. His fight posters should be like "UFC 153: CONDIT vs WHOEVER SHOWS UP TONIGHT"


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gotta say I'm disappointed, I gave Diaz flack for this and I think Condit deserves flack for it to, this just clogs up a division and means that Ellenberger and Hendricks are gonna have to fight if Hendricks wins against Koscheck.

Then we're right back where we were before all of this started unless Georges injury is too much to come back from.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

No doubt about it before, but it's great to hear it from Dana "I tell the f******* truth" White.


How does Condit deserve any flack?


I want to take this time to point out that I firmly believe Diaz needs to fight Rory or Ellenberger or both, guys who Condit already beat, before he gets anywhere near a title shot.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I did a list of all the super start pot heads. They all have one thing in common...socially awkward individuals. Actually TWO things in common...they're also helluve talented in their respective sports. Hey, at least it wasn't PEDs...lolz!


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Aghhhh this isn't good. The division has now completely stalled.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Man I did a list of all the super start pot heads. They all have one thing in common...socially awkward individuals. Actually TWO things in common...they're also helluve talented in their respective sports. *Hey, at least it wasn't PEDs*...lolz!


Joe Rogan disagrees and he makes a good point in the thread with him and Ariel Helwani doing a 35 minute interview together on the mmahour.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

The article kind of contradicts itself. It said he'd wait for GSP, then it said he will see. I think he will wait it out for a bit, and then if it sounds like GSP won't return until end 2012/early 2013, then I have a hard time believing Condit will sit on the shelf.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope GSP would get back soon and they'd fight. Or...Condit takes one-two fights if GSP would happen to make his return next year.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

If he refuses to take another fight until gsp is ready, why isnt he getting the same flack rashad got? If anything what hes doing is worse.

Like a previous poster alluded to the whole point of the interim belt is for the division to keep on going while the champ is sidelined.Condit is basically holding it ransom until he sees gsp.Is that not more egregious than what rashad did who lets face it only hurt himself not fans or the division.

Just imagine if ellenberger has a good showing tonight or hendricks beats kos and we are cheated out of condit v ellenberger 2/condit v hendricks.Because carlos and greg are scared they will hurt their brand.Its amazing how this is all being glossed over


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't the whole idea of an interim belt not to stall a whole division? Can't really blame Carlos though, there's no bigger fight than GSP right now.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

This is all politics. Part of it is the issue of so many fans on and off the boards are into the Diaz side of it and whether it happened this way or that way, right now the UFC is doing PR. There is no guarantee Nick is getting any suspension time at all either. Carlos will fight who the f#ck they tell him to fight. If Dana and the goons decide he is fighting Nick he is fighting Nick the same way they decided before. If the plans change and they say hes fighting someone else than hes fighting someone else. Hes going to do what hes told. Thats why there are no parallels between this and Rashad because Rashad didnt do what he was told and it hurt him. Those days are over. 

The funny thing is that if they wait until late this year and neither he nor GSP has fought in that year or more, what kind of snooze fest can we expect from these two careful b!tches.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I didn't see any part where Condit said he was waiting for GSP, just people assuming that the next fight the UFC will offer him is against GSP. I still believe that Condit has never turned down a fight, and if they asked him to fight the winner of Jake vs Diego he would take it. It may be the UFC is finally tired of getting bit in the ass for saying "The winner of this fight will get a title shot" and then the fight sucks. 

My feeling is that based on when GSP gives his firm 'I will be ready to fight by X' either the UFC will wait for him, or if we are looking at November/December that Condit will fight one of the following 4 men based on the upcoming 2 fights:

Sanchez
Ellenberger
Koscheck
Hendricks

And it will all be based on who looks the most amazing in their win.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Two points I wanted to make...

1) It looks like Condit did in fact want the rematch with Diaz, so now that's all cleared up I have to give him props for that.

2) If you hold the interim title, you should not be sidelined 'waiting' for the true champ to return. The only time I see that being ok is if the timeline is short and or no challengers that make sense.

That being said, Ellenberger/Sanchez or Koscheck/
Hendricks should get a crack at Condit.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

It all depends on when GSP is actually going to be ready. If hes going to be ready to fight this summer or in the fall, then yes it makes sense. If he wont be ready until really late 2012 or into 2013, then its bogus and Condit will have to fight. Whats the point of having two champs sitting there doing nothing? Let the interim champ actually be the acting champion instead of a waiting no 1 contender. He should have to defend his belt, just like any healthy champ. Gives more value to the belt that way.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

If there was no back-story here, I would be all over Carlos for allegedly choosing to wait. But there is. 
Prior to the Diaz fight, we all recall how he was bounced around like a ping pong ball, and despite how frustrated he likely was because of it, he did his job, and took what Dana gave him after it all played out.

IMO, he's within his rights to say he's going to wait for the real champ.

And in reality, I think it's entirely likely that money will talk; if the right fight/offer comes along, he'll sign on to fight before Georgie comes back.

.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> How does Condit deserve any flack?


Because Condit told everyone before the Diaz fight that if he won he wouldn't sit around and wait for GSP.

Just more hot air from Condit.

He just wanted everyone to say "oh look at Condit, he is a real fighter, look at him". He just wanted people to applaud him. He never truly meant that.

That is why he deserves flack. 

The WW division has been the suckiest division in MMA. Not because GSP dominates everyone, but because their are few interesting things in the division. We all though the Diaz fight would be awesome, it wasn't. What is even exciting in the division? Most exciting thing is Erick Silva doing work.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Because Condit told everyone before the Diaz fight that if he won he wouldn't sit around and wait for GSP.
> 
> Just more hot air from Condit.
> 
> ...


Actually Condit never said he was going to wait, DW did:



> "We don't know when Georges is coming back yet," White said. "But Carlos isn't going to fight another fight."


Per Condit's manager:



> "Right now, Carlos is just sitting back and waiting for a call from the UFC," Kawa said. "With Nick out, the title fight with Georges seems to make the most sense, and Carlos is excited for a chance to unify the titles. But we'll just wait to see what the UFC has planned and go from there.
> 
> "Carlos has always been willing to fight anybody the UFC asks him to face, and that's certainly not changing now."


So it appears Condit does not deserve the flack, DW and the UFC do if anyone. 

I still think that they are just waiting for the upcoming fights and GSP's next medical report to determine what to do. Foot in mouth syndrome has bitten them pretty hard as of late.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what is going through anyone's head who thinks Condit deserves any kind of flack.

Condit has worked his butt off, and he's put his time in the trenches, waded through a whole circus about 'now you get a shot, now you don't, wait...now you do..', and put up with a truckload of BS from Diaz and his camp, before and after the fight.

He has 100% earned his shot at GSP. He's been the company guy for the UFC, he's done what he was asked, if he wants to wait for GSP now and take his shot at the title, he damn well deserves it.

He would have been just as justified to tell Diaz to stick it somewhere painful for the rematch, but he was willing to do that. I don't normally like holding up a division, but Condit has nothing to prove, Ellenberger, Sanchez and anyone else can go hang, Condit deserves the next shot at GSP, let him have it.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Kreed said:


> If he refuses to take another fight until gsp is ready, why isnt he getting the same flack rashad got? If anything what hes doing is worse.


It's just bias for which fighter you like and don't like, happens all the time. Like how Condit fought smart and had a great strategy, while Bisping doing the same thing gets bashed left right and center for pick and running.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

box said:


> It's just bias for which fighter you like and don't like, happens all the time. Like how Condit fought smart and had a great strategy, while Bisping doing the same thing gets bashed left right and center for pick and running.



Or how BOTH of them run out of weakness because they cant get in there and engage. Condit to be fair only had to use this strategy once, if thats what people want to call the stray and pray,where Bisping has use it many times.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Condit will do what ever the UFC tell him to do.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah i will be dissapointed in him if he doesn't fight for 9+ months... tonights fight sets this up perfect too, let him solidify his interim belt and silence the naysayers that thought jake won their first fight..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's make an interim title becuase the champ cant fight and we don't want the division to be stalled....

Now let's let the interim title holder wait for the champion to heal.

Division still stalled.

That interim title is useless.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> I'm not sure what is going through anyone's head who thinks Condit deserves any kind of flack.
> 
> Condit has worked his butt off, and he's put his time in the trenches, waded through a whole circus about 'now you get a shot, now you don't, wait...now you do..', and put up with a truckload of BS from Diaz and his camp, before and after the fight.
> 
> ...


I read all the posts in this thread until I got to this one. I believe that "Finnsidious" has a good take on this situation.

I don't know all the specific details of everything that has transpired leading up to this debate/argument/discussion over this matter.....but I think I know enough to pretty much agree with Finn.

I know Carlos was being jacked around as the odd man out in this whole episode....he was treated as low man on the totem pole as each one of the fights got made....then fell apart, etc.

He didn't whine or complain like some would have certainly done (N.D. for one). He just stepped up to the plate each time. I think he is one of the most grounded - mature MMA fighters out there.

In my post RE: his fight with Diaz, I mentioned that IMHO Condit's maturity was one of the keys to winning that fight.

I have Comcast Cable where I live and they offer viewers certain previous MMA fights they can watch for $1.00 each (& u get it for 24 hours if u want to watch it more than once).

They had Condits last two fights b4 Diaz & I watched them both because I hadn't seen them b4.

He was also "AGAIN, stepping up to the plate" in both of these fights because he fought each guy on their home turf. Dan Hardy in London England & Rory MacDonald in Vancouver Canada.

He got "KO of the night vs. Hardy" as he nailed him with a brutal left hook late in the 1st round. Hardy was dropped to his back by the shot & Carlos followed & was able to get 2 more punches in b4 the ref tackled him off of Hardy to stop the fight because he saw that Hardy was briefly totally out of it.

His fight with MacDonald was totally different. MacDonald was dominating the fight for the first 2 and 1/2 rounds. B4 the 3rd round Jackson was hollering at Condit telling him that this was a fuking war and that he had to go out & fight like it.

Rogan said he had never heard Jackson talk that way to one of his fighters....that he was usually calm & collected. But then he & Goldberg agreed that u have to treat different fighters in different ways to motivate them (like coaches do in most sports) & they thought that obviously this was what Jackson thought Condit needed to hear.

Anyway, Condit finally got on top of MacDonald about half way thru the 3rd round & was throwing some brutal elbows & ground & pound. He stayed with the elbows & GAP & the ref stopped it with 9 seconds left due to strikes.

I gotta say that Carlos was a bit lucky it was stopped. Because if it wasn't....he would have been down 2 rounds to 1 & he would have needed that 3rd round scored 10-8 for him to get a tie & u seldom see 10-8 rounds in MMA.

The Bottom Line - I think Condit has done all that could have been expected of him & really a bit more. So I too think it should be up to him whether he wants to wait till GSP is ready to fight even if it takes a while.....or if he wants another fight b4 that time would come.

I don't like divisions in flux either....but with this unique situation....I think it's Condit's call.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Let's make an interim title becuase the champ cant fight and we don't want the division to be stalled....
> 
> Now let's let the interim title holder wait for the champion to heal.
> 
> ...


THIS. With a big f*uck off capital "T".

:thumbsup:


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

EagleClaw29 said:


> I read all the posts in this thread until I got to this one. I believe that "Finnsidious" has a good take on this situation.
> 
> I don't know all the specific details of everything that has transpired leading up to this debate/argument/discussion over this matter.....but I think I know enough to pretty much agree with Finn.
> 
> ...


I agree with both "Finnsidious" and "EagleClaw29" takes on the situation. Nothing much to add to it.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Let's make an interim title becuase the champ cant fight and we don't want the division to be stalled....
> 
> Now let's let the interim title holder wait for the champion to heal.
> 
> ...


I would normally agree very much with this, but I just feel this situation has to be evaluated a little differently. 

Condit deserves a shot at GSP, after what he's gone through, I don't have a problem with him waiting, especially since the fight waiting for him other than GSP would be against a guy he has already beaten.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> I would normally agree very much with this, but I just feel this situation has to be evaluated a little differently.
> 
> Condit deserves a shot at GSP, after what he's gone through, I don't have a problem with him waiting, especially since the fight waiting for him other than GSP would be against a guy he has already beaten.


Then why bother with an interim belt?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't blame him at ALL considering the ******* circus he went through leading up to this fight. At least now he has a definite opponent in waiting for GSP.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

^ 

I thought he was "sick" of waiting. He kept saying how he has trained for 6 months for the Diaz fight because things kept happening. I thought he wanted to stay busy?

Also, definite opponent? Says who? What if he waits for what? 9 months? Almost a whole year...and GSP gets injured again. What happens then? He would have just wasted almost a year of his career. 

It is ridiculous for any fighter to sit out 9-10 months if they aren't injured. It is a waste of time.

The interim crap means nothing. It is just a way the UFC can promote "Champion vs. Champion" when Condit isn't the Champ of anything. It was a #1 contenders match with some plastic belt up for grabs.

Honestly I think interim titles are dumb. What is the point of them anyway? Just have these #1 contenders matches be 5 rounders? Why even involve a fake title? It is all hype that really makes no sense.

Interim titles should never be used. I can't think of one good reason to use them other than the Brock situation.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Let's make an interim title becuase the champ cant fight and we don't want the division to be stalled....
> 
> Now let's let the interim title holder wait for the champion to heal.
> 
> ...





Finnsidious said:


> I would normally agree very much with this, but I just feel this situation has to be evaluated a little differently.
> 
> Condit deserves a shot at GSP, after what he's gone through, I don't have a problem with him waiting, especially since the fight waiting for him other than GSP would be against a guy he has already beaten.





Killstarz said:


> Then why bother with an interim belt?





TraMaI said:


> I don't blame him at ALL considering the ******* circus he went through leading up to this fight. At least now he has a definite opponent in waiting for GSP.


Dammit, I agree with every post quoted here. This just seems like a no-win situation.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

He didn't say for sure he wouldn't fight anyone before GSP, nowhere in the article does it say Condit refuses to fight anyone but the champ.



Condit is a warrior who doesn't duck top competition, doesn't duck wrestlers, doesn't duck champions. If Dana says "Condit, fight the winner of X" or "Fight X because it's a huge fight," he'll do it.


I think a five round fight with Ellenberger would be great. Give Condit a chance to "avenge" the split decision win. IMO he'd probably finish Ellenberger in the fourth but I bet it'd be a wicked fight, and it'd be good to see if Condit can realistically stuff a power double in the first 1-2 rounds.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TraMaI said:


> I don't blame him at ALL considering the ******* circus he went through leading up to this fight. At least now he has a definite opponent in waiting for GSP.


exactly my thoughts.

From day 1 I thought Condit was better than Diaz, but Diaz simply got the shot at GSP because of the "good guy/bad guy" angle that the UFC could sell. Condit doesn't talk much trash, and selling GSP/Diaz is much easier than 2 "gentlemen" fighting each other.

Diaz no shows at pressers, so Condit gets the fight, but then GSP has his injury. After beating Penn, Diaz further tries to sell the "good guy/bad guy" angle by accusing GSP of faking the injury, and then it's no surprise GSP wants the original match vs. Diaz.

Condit beat Diaz (as I suspected he would), so Diaz throws a temper tantrum. The guy has no class - in less than 6 months of being back in the UFC he has;
1. missed pressers (for a title fight)
2. claimed GSP was faking an injury
3. retired
4. pissed positive for illegal substance
5. accused Condit of only accepting a rematch because Condit somehow knew Diaz would piss positive.

I don't mind the "bad guy" attitude that some UFC fighters try to portray. I hated Koscheck during his recent bout with GSP, but I was actually pulling for him in his last 2 fights. Diaz is just an idiot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> I would normally agree very much with this, but I just feel this situation has to be evaluated a little differently.
> 
> Condit deserves a shot at GSP, after what he's gone through, I don't have a problem with him waiting, especially since the fight waiting for him other than GSP would be against a guy he has already beaten.


There is no GSP to wait for. 

GSP is out, has been out, and will be out for at least 9 more months. He doesn't exist in the championship scheme of things until he is medically cleared, and signed to fight. That is why there is an interim title.

Condit is the defending champion. Until GSP comes back and earns his title by defeating Condit.

Carlos Condit is the defending interim champion that is what these titles are created for.

This is just B.S. now IMO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The whole division is a mess. Interim belt is created to keep the division somewhat going, which isn't going to happen when the interim champ waits for the real champ for about 8-9 months. If Condit defends his belt in the meantime, then it would only make sense for GSP to give up his belt and fight for it again when he returns. 

:dunno: crazy division.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The minute an interim title is created it becomes the "active" title in that division because the current champion for whatever reason is unable to defend. And that divison will be stalled for a long period of time without it.

The interim title holder is the recognized champion..

So now we have two championship titles in the same division that aren't being defended. This makes absolutly no sense.

Carlos Condit needs to defend his title. Or do we need a third title here?? smh


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> The whole division is a mess. Interim belt is created to keep the division somewhat going, which isn't going to happen when the interim champ waits for the real champ for about 8-9 months. If Condit defends his belt in the meantime, then it would only make sense for GSP to give up his belt and fight for it again when he returns.
> 
> :dunno: crazy division.





_RIVAL_ said:


> Carlos Condit needs to defend his title. Or do we need a third title here?? smh


They will make an Interim Belt for the Interim Belt.

The new champion will be called: the neeeeeew UFC WW INTERIM-INTERIM CHAMPION OF THE WOOOOOOORLD..... :laugh:

Jokes aside, I am convinced Condit will defend the title until GSP comes back. 
I think he knows it, the UFC knows it. They're just waiting for the outcome of Kos vs Hendricks, to see who to give the shot at Condit.
If that fight looks like Kos vs Pierce, Ellenberger gets the shot. If one of the guys fighting in that fight puts in a brilliant performance, Joe Silva will have to think it through.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> There is no GSP to wait for.
> 
> GSP is out, has been out, and will be out for at least 9 more months. He doesn't exist in the championship scheme of things until he is medically cleared, and signed to fight. That is why there is an interim title.
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head, but I think Dana and crew aren't viewing it this way. It's like they just decided to make the Interim title Diaz-Condit fight because that's what you do when the champ is injured and can't fight. It's like they weren't looking down the road thinking that it would be logical for him to defend the belt instead of waiting 9 months to fight the true champ.

I think it's a matter of time before Dana and crew realize they are going to have to have Condit defend his title and then we can all stop complaining. Dana is usually very logical and often admits when he is wrong.

Soon they will realize that people want to see Condit defend his belt and e may see an Ellenberger rematch. I think they are also biding their time until Nick's hearing to see what the decision holds for him to ensure the Diaz-Condit rematch is indeed out of the question.


----------

